

Carl Sagan's Cosmos (video) - steiger
http://www.veoh.com/videos/e69757M5GHD2EF

======
steiger
I think everyone should watch Cosmos at least once in a lifetime. A lot of
people here in HN are relatively young (like me) and not everybody heard about
it, so I'm spreading the word!

~~~
indigoshift
When this series first came to PBS, I was 10 years old. It was easily the most
wonderful thing I'd ever seen. Absolutely magical--if I can use such a word to
define something so scientific.

I'm currently saving my pennies for that 7-disc set for sale on Amazon.

~~~
chromophore
Reading your comment. I can consider myself lucky to have it. Have seen Cosmos
two times.

Sagan was a wonderful man!

------
cmalabs
Alot of the other videos on that website are NSFW! :P

